# Craft show prep



## tomwilson74 (Jun 10, 2018)

Been really busy getting things made for a craft show in August. Clocks sell really well around here. Hopefully, boxes will too.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2018)

Best of luck in your show! You are taking a really nice selection of clocks. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 10, 2018)

Good looking clocks Tom, best of luck with the show!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rob3232 (Jun 10, 2018)

Tom, 
They all look great! Nice choice on combination of colors of wood 

Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice....real nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice range of styles. I am sure you will do well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Good looking clocks! Nice variety of styles as well. Good luck!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

